# false positive



## samlynch7 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,
I would like to ask a question on behalf of my friend.  She did 3 home pregnancy tests and all showed up positive.  She went to her doctor who did another urine test but got a negative.  She did another one herself a day later and got a strong BFP.  She has breast tenderness and still hasn't had her AF (3 days later).  She is really upset.  I advised her to go to her doctor and get a blood test.  Do you know why this would happen?  Can you offer any advice?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If she has that many +ves then I would suggest that the doctors one isn't as sensitive as the ones she used or maybe she used a more concentrated sample with her ones than on the one at GP's. A blood test makes the most sense.

Ruth


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

The same thing happened to my friend she had done the clearblue pg test.In the end the doctor first said she couldn't be pregnant as theres was negative so she took an unused clear blue and done one in the doctors which again was positive.So the doctor accepted that one.She went on to have a healthy baby girl.
Hope this helps

Bookworm


----------

